# normal Free T3/T4?



## palcon (May 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the symptoms for hyperthyroidism

Rapid heartbeat 
Increased appetite 
Nervousness, anxiety and irritability 
Tremor - usually a fine trembling in your hands and fingers 
Sweating 
Increased sensitivity to heat 
Changes in bowel patterns, especially more frequent bowel movements 
Fatigue, muscle weakness 
Difficulty sleeping 
Skin thinning 
Fine, brittle hair

About 7 months ago I got the following results my doctor said it was fine and told me to take vitamin D everyday even though I was taking it 2-3 times a week already at 5000iu.

t-3 uptake 47.8 32-48.4

t4 8.79 4.5-11.8 
t7 (free thyroxine index) 10.5 4.0-11.0 
tsh 1.52 0.35-6.99 
vitamin d, 25 hydroxy 23.62 30.0-100.0

Last week I went to a new doctor since I changed plans and requested Free T3/T4 w/ my annual blood work and got
F T4, FREE 1.1 0.8-1.8 (ng/dL) 
F T3, FREE 3.0 2.3-4.2 (pg/mL)

It seems I'm within the range for everything so my question is it confirmed I do not have a thyroid issue or should I pay for Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies (TPOab) and Thyroglobulin Antibodies (TgAb) test or would I be wasting my money? Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Many times transient thyroid disfunction symptoms can occur prior to haveng actual out of range labs.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs can change quickly as well so only having 1 test and being symptomatic may not show dysfunction.



> should I pay for Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies (TPOab) and Thyroglobulin Antibodies (TgAb) test or would I be wasting my money?


If you have the $$ it would be interesting to see antibodies. I would search for an online lab that also runs TSI antibodies to have the complete antibody picture.

You should begin to address your low vitamin D and retest in 12 weeks. My doctor prescribed 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and tested. I now take 5K IU daily to maintain 60% range and have recently added 1 more pill weekly to try to get to 3/4 range.


----------



## palcon (May 15, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Many times transient thyroid disfunction symptoms can occur prior to haveng actual out of range labs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. I got the antibodies and tsi done and got the following results from Quest.

THYROGLOBULIN (IU/mL) <1 | Range: < OR = 1
THYROID PEROXIDASE (IU/mL) 1 | Range: <9
TSI (% baseline) < 89 | Range: <140

Seems I'm below the ranges does this rule out a thyroid issue and as my doctor suggested maybe its psychological


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> F T4, FREE 1.1 0.8-1.8 (ng/dL)
> F T3, FREE 3.0 2.3-4.2 (pg/mL)


Technically, you are below range for both FT-4 and FT-3 so a tad on the hypo side. Many people would report hypo symptoms with your current lab results. I would suggest that to your doctor and request a 25-50mcg trial of levothyroxine. If they refuse keep running the FT=4 and FT-3 labs every 6 months or so and keep all records of lab results. Eventually you will find a doctor willing to prescribe.


----------



## palcon (May 15, 2017)

Thank you I will do that. I seem to be sensitive to heat/cold it fluctuates a lot but more on the side of heat. But I do have trouble losing weight even when I'm working out and eating a clean diet at a calorie deficit. The reason I chose hyper was because of the nervousness, anxiety, irritability, sweating, difficulty sleeping, and more frequent bowel movements.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Not sure if this helps but when I was hypo (and your free T4/free T3 labs look a tad hypo) I had adrenal issues, which feels a bit like some hyper symptoms - anxiety, panic, etc. not sure if it's the ones you listed but maybe worth checking out?

I saw some temperature indicators that helped show thyroid or adrenal issues, might be helpful if you want to give it a shot?

http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-temperature-graph


----------



## palcon (May 15, 2017)

Sabrina said:


> Not sure if this helps but when I was hypo (and your free T4/free T3 labs look a tad hypo) I had adrenal issues, which feels a bit like some hyper symptoms - anxiety, panic, etc. not sure if it's the ones you listed but maybe worth checking out?
> 
> I saw some temperature indicators that helped show thyroid or adrenal issues, might be helpful if you want to give it a shot?
> 
> http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-temperature-graph


I purchased a BBT thermometer that is suppose to be 1/100th accuracy but not really sure how true that is.

I took some readings via mouth the past few days and got

day 1:

6am 96.58

9am 98.27

12pm 98.31

3pm 98.76

day 2:

6am 96.19

9am 98.02

12pm 98.36

3pm 98.61

day 3:

6am 96.45

It seems my morning temperature when i wake up is low does that mean I'm hypo and what should the next step be? I doubt my pcp will do anything w/ that.


----------

